# Pairing Cichlids?



## MigNight (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, a friend recently decided he no longer wanted to keep fish, so I told him I'd take them. They are a very mixed group of Africans containing a Red Zebra, a M. Greshakei (its mean), Bumble bee, Yellow Lab, Jewel, a light purple almost gray one I cannot seem to find the name (I tried taking pictures they came out blurry, any advice?). Sorry those arent the scientific names. My question is will they be better paired up with another of the same species. I.E the male M.Greshakei with a female Greshakei? I have no cichlid experience but I feel like a few of them are too aggressive for some of their tank mates, and maybe having a male female pair of each would help mellow them out a little?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The fish you named, except for the jewel & the unknown fish, are malawi mbuna and are *not* pairing fish but harem breeders. For example...there should be 3-4 female red zebras for every male red zebra. If you only have one female for a male, he will likely kill it from to much attention/aggression. Having 2 males of a species can be trouble too if there are no females or not enough females for them.


----------



## MigNight (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for the reply. Also, how many mbuna can I keep in a 55g tank. I only have experience with salt water tanks and I know the fish to gallon ratio on freshwater even with cichlids is different


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The amount of mbuna you can keep depends on the species you wish to keep. If you want to keep the fish you have now I am not confident that will work well, personally I would get rid of the P. crabro as they get 8" long which is pushing it for a 55 gallon and they are very aggressive fish.

To get a better picture of the unidentified you could try the geniuses over in photography section. Generally though more light will help you get a picture that is less blurry because the shutter stays open long enough to get light in for the picture during which time the fish will move around.

Not sure how well all of the fish you have will get along though so definitely get the other one identified and seek out more advice.


----------



## MigNight (Apr 17, 2009)

Right now they are sitting in an 29g while the 55g is cycling and seem to be doing fine the M. Greshakei is chasing the others around but other than that im not seeing any problems. I think I have identified the "purple" one as an Maylandia callainos not a very good looking one though... I know having these fish together isn't recommended, but in a 55g with lots of hiding places is it possible? and if not, what are my options for getting rid of some of these?


----------

